# Lotto thread (Merged)



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Lotto thread*

Anybody watching the lotto?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

I am in around 3 minutes.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Lotto thread*

I will once it starts.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Greg Anthony has to be lucky for us.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Come on Blazers!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

You hear on KXL that the reason we'd the best odds were to get 4th pick is because we'd have more balls than anyone?? It's because we can't get any worst than that we have more balls from the get go!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

I'm listening to CSMN: The Tuesday Lottery Edition. 

They are saying if we get #4 (our most likely pick), we will keep it because all the players in that range or after are so similar it's unlikely anyone would trade for it, plus the Blazers would be happy with Roy or a similar player at that position.

They are saying that if we get the #1 pick (our second most likely position) we will definitely trade it in a package for a lower pick and a player who can contribute now (and to dump Miles, no doubt).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

1. Portland 21-61 25.0%
2. New York*	23-59 19.9%
3. Charlotte 26-56	13.8%
4. Atlanta 26-56 13.7%
5. Toronto	27-55 8.8%
6. Minnesota	33-49 5.3%
7. Boston 33-49 5.3%
8. Houston 34-48 2.3%
9. Golden State	34-48	2.2%
10. Seattle	35-47	1.1%
11. Orlando	36-46 0.8%
12. New Orleans	38-44	0.7%
13. Philadelphia	38-44 0.6%
14. Utah	41-41 .5%


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Best case scenerio:

Blazers #1
Bulls #4

Bulls have a #15 pick, so we could get that in a trade down.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

These guys really think the Blazers will take Roy if we are at no. 4. Nate wants Roy.

When they announce who has the no. 4 pick, if its not us, it basically doubles our chances of getting no. 1.

Come on, dang it!!


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Lotto thread*

We'd better get the first pick.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

I'm so ****ing nervous! Come on #1 pick!


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Lotto thread*

I'm more angry than nervous. Just looking at David Stern's rat face gets me all riled up. That, and the fact that Stern's had it out for the Blazers ever since Paul Allen bought the team, gives me the feeling that even if our ball was picked as #1, Stern would call out the Raptors' name.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

just got home...YES!

GO BLAZERS GO BLAZERS


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

The way they do this whole thing couldn't be any more corny.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Why do they have to do the actual lottery in another room. Why can't we watch the ping pong balls?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

ouch.. poor patterson. i think he wants to choke somebody with that comment


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Cause then it would be in reverse order


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Did I just see Steve Patterson actually smile?....


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Uggghh we sent Patterson...why the hell did we do that? Mo lucas would have been so much better.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Patterson looks like a nim rod.

Hope he brings us good luck tho!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

asldkjf;alskdjf;lasjdf;lkasdjf;lkasdj f;lasdjf;lkasjdf;laksjdf


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Oh WoW!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Oh


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

**** **** ****!!!


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

D'oh!!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

F**********


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

That Sucks!!!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

aHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

we better get Oden next year to make up for this terrible luck.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Damnit to all hell. We are destined to be OUT of the playoffs now for some 20 + years.....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Lotto thread*



TP3 said:


> Why do they have to do the actual lottery in another room. Why can't we watch the ping pong balls?


A couple of reasons:

1. Most people find math to be very boring. THere are a lot of factorials involved in how the "ping pong balls" are allocated, and the vast majority of people don't know what factorials are, let alone why they matter here.

2. I put "ping pong balls" in quotes, above, because there aren't simply lots of balls with team logos on them. There are balls that have numbers on them, and when a certain number are pulled from the set, and that combination is referenced to the list of all possible combination to see the lucky team.

3. The actual number selections are done from the first to the third pick, while the NBA thinks it's better to present them in inverse order (starting from the lowest lottery pick).

4. I don't know how many combinations are pulled in order to get the three picks, but I would guess that it's more than three. If Portland got the first pick, for example, another one of their combinations could be picked repeatedly for the second pick, and the NBA would have to keep re-selecting. Doesn't make for great TV.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

I ****ing knew it!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Lotto thread*

On topic: balls.



Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

**** the NBA.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

at least nobody can say david stern cost us oden


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

It's bad enough they screwed us out of the chance to get the high schoolers.

And of course Toronto gets no. 1.

F******************

And Chicago is going to turn into a freaking dynasty thanks to Isaih Thomas.

F******************

Good night.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

This is the reason why I was against fans who at the end of the season was hoping for losses. The 1st pick was never guaranteed. We ended up with a pick worse then last year.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

I hope we don't get stuck with Thomas. I would have been happy with Bargnani, Morrison, or Aldridge, now there is a good chance they won't be there at 4. ****!


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

God hates the Blazers.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Disappointing but I'll still be happy with Morrison or Roy one of which who should be available at #4.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

At least this isnt a draft with a surefire superstar at #1(Yao, Bron). That would be like twisting the dagger.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

1. Bargnani
2. Aldridge
3. Morrison
4. ????
5. Williams


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

My god Harvey is an idiot. Please somebody hit him with a bus.

He preached for 10 minutes before the lottery about how valuable it was for the Blazers to get No. 1 so every team in the league would want to trade something for it.

Now he says, no. 4 is just as valuable as no. 1, and that there is no difference. 

I agree that the no. 4 pick has the same chance as the no. 1 pick of being the best player in the draft, but the no. 1 was more valuable due to the potential to trade down for an equivalent player plus another impact player.

Aargh! :curse:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Blazers will pick 4th*

Not so bad, really. If there was ever a year to slide a little in the draft, this is it. We'll still get one of the best players in the country, and who knows--we may even get the best player in the top 4. Since it's hard to predict who will be the best player, that player could easily slide to us at No. 4.

Go Blazers!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Darn. Well, here's hoping Bargnani drops to #4.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

We will draft Roy with #4...I am saying it now, he will go on to win rookie of the year honors.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Now I really hope Thomas and Morrison are top-three picks. That would guarantee a pick between two of Aldridge, Bargnani and Gay.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

God *** **** the nba what kind of bull**** was that.I think i had a heart attack when we got the 4th pick that **** is ridiculous.I guess we can say good bye to bargnani ammo and aldridge.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Who's the idiot that keeps saying we got the #4 pick because by then we had the most balls?? We got that pick because we couldn't get worst! I mean they didn't even have to pick after the #3 pick!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

This makes me want to light the lotter machine on fire and throw it in the ocean.If lebron or dwight howard or a yao type player would of been in the draft it might of killed me with a heart attack or shock that we got screwed so badly.I can't believe this toronto already has a superstar in bosh and god **** they don't need another good prospect.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Portland was quite vocal about their plan to trade down. They wouldn't have picked 1-3 anyway.

I'd be more incensed about the fact that fewer teams will be calling with trade offers now.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*



sa1177 said:


> We will draft Roy with #4...I am saying it now, he will go on to win rookie of the year honors.


Makes sense, Paul won it this year and he was drafted #4 and he also has a first name for a last name.

barfo


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

Why in the ******** **** does the nba hate the blazers geeze.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

This sucks. Not because it's 4th, but because it screams Brandon Roy. We do not need Brandon Roy. He is Martell Webster without as good of a jumper. We really did need to go big with Aldridge.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

at first i was sad then i was like ok well....

one of the 4 of morrison,aldridge,thomas or bargnani will fall to 4...

and if we dont one of them

we got roy which i would be happy with buuut that means we have to trade dixon


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

also we could always trade down and get a guy like shelden williams...which i would love cuz hes a bruiser


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> This sucks. Not because it's 4th, but because it screams Brandon Roy. We do not need Brandon Roy. He is Martell Webster without as good of a jumper. We really did need to go big with Aldridge.


You have obviously never watched Roy play at UW...they are not similiar at all.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

This pisses me off because now it's going to be next to impossible to get rid of Darius Miles. I say just draft Gay, and let Miles rot on the IR for the remainder of his contract. It would serve him right if we imprisoned him on the bench, and ****ed his whole career over.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> at first i was sad then i was like ok well....
> 
> one of the 4 of morrison,aldridge,thomas or bargnani will fall to 4...
> 
> ...



Why would you be happy drafting another SG 1 year after drafting Webster with our highest pick in 20 some odd years?


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

I say just get whoever is left of Bargnani, Aldridge, Thomas, Morrison.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*



Minstrel said:


> Now I really hope Thomas and Morrison are top-three picks. That would guarantee a pick between two of Aldridge, Bargnani and Gay.


Bargani is already in Toronto essentially....the hired his coach from Italy already, that pick is as good as done barring injury.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Lotto thread*

dang..site keeps crashing on me.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> You have obviously never watched Roy play at UW...they are not similiar at all.



Sorry you are right. Martell brings the Blazers something they need in outside shooting. Roy will bring slashing toi the basket. geez I wish we had somemore players that could slash to the basket. It's not like we have any now.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

dwood615 said:


> we got roy which i would be happy with buuut that means we have to trade dixon


We wouldn't have to trade dixon, we could just take him out behind the barn and shoot him.

barfo


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

ok well maybe not...we can trade down still!!!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

1.Bargnani
2.Aldridge
3.Ammo
4.Thomas,Roy,Gay
this is how i predict the draft will go everyone is totally fine cept we get screwed.Out of all the teams we needed the number 1 we dont have an allstar toronto does,chitown almost does,charlotte has felton and okafor.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I predicted the Raps would win but because there was no franchise player. Chances are you will get the same player at 4 you would have picked at 1.

My money is on the Raps trading the pick.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe moving webster to sf and using roy at sg wouldn't be so bad.But the reviews of gay are really good some are saying he can play sg,sf,and pf.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I predicted the Raps would win but because there was no franchise player. Chances are you will get the same player at 4 you would have picked at 1.
> 
> My money is on the Raps trading the pick.




How about to Portland for the 4th and 30th picks? We really need a player like Aldridge


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Sorry you are right. Martell brings the Blazers something they need in outside shooting. Roy will bring slashing toi the basket. geez I wish we had somemore players that could slash to the basket. It's not like we have any now.


Again you have not been watching...Roy brings excellent defense, a nice mid-range jumper, good passing in addition to his slashing game. His outside shoot isn't half bad either.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Blazers will pick 4th*



Talkhard said:


> Not so bad, really. If there was ever a year to slide a little in the draft, this is it. We'll still get one of the best players in the country, and who knows--we may even get the best player in the top 4. Since it's hard to predict who will be the best player, that player could easily slide to us at No. 4.
> 
> Go Blazers!


The flip side, however, is that even if the best player is still available at #4, that doesn't mean we'll pick him.

barfo


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I predicted the Raps would win but because there was no franchise player. Chances are you will get the same player at 4 you would have picked at 1.
> 
> My money is on the Raps trading the pick.


Why do that when they want the little ***** bargnani.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> Maybe moving webster to sf and using roy at sg wouldn't be so bad.But the reviews of gay are really good some are saying he can play sg,sf,and pf.



True if he shows up in workouts and dominates as he should then he is a no brainer pick at 4 if he's there.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Again you have not been watching...Roy brings excellent defense, a nice mid-range jumper, good passing in addition to his slashing game. His outside shoot isn't half bad either.



Brandon Roy is a nice player. Portland does not need to come out of this draft with a nice player. They need to come out of it with a stud. Brandon Roy along with another piece from trading down might make sense.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Everybody needs to take a deep breath and relax . . .

This is NOT so terrible as it seems. At various times in the past few weeks, Morrison, Aldridge, Bargnani, and Thomas have been proposed as the right pick for Portland. I myself have vacillated at least twice. I really had no idea who Portland should pick. There is a pretty good chance that the Blazers may end up getting the player they had their eye on all along. If not, they're still going to get a good player, and they may even get the best player in the draft, as Chris Paul, last year's No. 4 pick, turned out to be.

So just take a deep breath . . .


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

If we get screwed out of oden or get less then number 3 pick then i will know the nba is rigged nest year.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I predicted the Raps would win but because there was no franchise player. Chances are you will get the same player at 4 you would have picked at 1.
> 
> My money is on the Raps trading the pick.


I think you may be right about that, considering the person representing the team with the #1 pick usually blurts out who they plan on selecting with that pick. You could see Colangelo gave the obligatory, "there are quite a few young prospects to choose from" line.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Were getting Thomas or Gay.

Morrison, Aldridge, Gay(Morrison) is how it will go. Raps need a SF, they have their posts in CV and Bosh, Chicago completes their front court with Aldridge, and the Bobcats are supposedly in love with Gay. So that leaves Thomas, Bargnani and Roy. I'm hoping for Thomas, but Roy wouldn't be bad.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Everybody needs to take a deep breath and relax . . .
> 
> This is NOT so terrible as it seems. At various times in the past few weeks, Morrison, Aldridge, Bargnani, and Thomas have been proposed as the right pick for Portland. I myself have vacillated at least twice. I really had no idea who Portland should pick. There is a pretty good chance that the Blazers may end up getting the player they had their eye on all along. If not, they're still going to get a good player, and they may even get the best player in the draft, as Chris Paul, last year's No. 4 pick, turned out to be.
> 
> So just take a deep breath . . .


Yeah it is horrible we could of traded down or something like last year but now the nba hates the blazers and wants the others teams to succed.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> I think you may be right about that, considering the person representing the team with the #1 pick usually blurts out who they plan on selecting with that pick. You could see Colangelo gave the obligatory, "there are quite a few young prospects to choose from" line.


I don't buy it..why hire a Italian coach who used to coach Bargani and then not select Bargani?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Blazers will pick 4th*



barfo said:


> The flip side, however, is that even if the best player is still available at #4, that doesn't mean we'll pick him.
> 
> barfo


Which also means we may not have picked him at No. 1.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*



Minstrel said:


> Now I really hope Thomas and Morrison are top-three picks. That would guarantee a pick between two of Aldridge, Bargnani and Gay.




OK, that may keep me off the ledge.......at least until the actual draft.


In the meantime, may I say :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :brokenhea :brokenhea :brokenhea :brokenhea     uke: uke: uke: uke: :upset: :upset: :upset: :banghead: :banghead: 

and last, but not least, :frenchy:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Were getting Thomas or Gay.
> 
> Morrison, Aldridge, Gay(Morrison) is how it will go. Raps need a SF, they have their posts in CV and Bosh, Chicago completes their front court with Aldridge, and the Bobcats are supposedly in love with Gay. So that leaves Thomas, Bargnani and Roy. I'm hoping for Thomas, but Roy wouldn't be bad.


From what i have read charlotte loves morrison,toronto get the little ***** bargnani,aldridge to chicago and we get roy,thomas,gay and get screwed out of what we deserved.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Woo Hoo!

We have been rewarded with the #4 pick!
:curse: :curse: :curse: 


At least we didn't use up our draft lotto mojo this year. We need to save up for next year.
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> We have been rewarded with the #4 pick!
> :curse: :curse: :curse:
> ...


Out of any of the teams we need Oden if there was a ledge by my house i might of jumped off.  :frenchy:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> From what i have read charlotte loves morrison,toronto get the little ***** bargnani,aldridge to chicago and we get roy,thomas,gay and get screwed out of what we deserved.


Anybody else notice that Thomas was the first player profiled on the draft lottery show tonight? They apparently think he could go No. 1.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

One of Aldridge, Bargnani, Morrison or Thomas would have been fine with me. i'm just panicked now that our career sub .500 coach will get his way and draft ".


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> I don't buy it..why hire a Italian coach who used to coach Bargani and then not select Bargani?


I don't buy it either. Doesn't mean it ain't true.


----------



## letsmakeadeal (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Lotto thread*

apparently he does :clap:


Goldmember said:


> God hates the Blazers.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Anybody else notice that Thomas was the first player profiled on the draft lottery show tonight? They apparently think he could go No. 1.


Why hire bargnanis old coach and then bargnanis camp says he will go back to europe if he doesnt go to raptors everything seems to be falling into place for everyone cept us.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

chromekilla said:


> Why hire bargnanis old coach and then bargnanis camp says he will go back to europe if he doesnt go to raptors everything seems to be falling into place for everyone cept us.


And this whole thing smells of Carp!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Of all the years to fall as far as possible, this is probably it. But it still sucks.

Ed O.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i say trade our #4 and miles or blake or dixon or a combo of any of them to a team for a lower pick and maybe a 2nd rounder


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Look, unless certain areas freeze over, Toronto is taking Bargnani, so scratch that off your list.

The Blazers are either trading or taking Roy.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*

God I hope we dont get stuck with Tyrus Thomas. I wish someone had a top 10 pick and another low lotto pick, so we could trade down.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

now we need to trade up i think

the 30 and 31st for a mid teens to mid20 and get a big


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i say raps choose barnani
bulls pick aldridge or thomas
bobcats choose morrison cuz they have big men in okafor and may
so we get either aldridge or thomas...whichever is picked by the bulls


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

why not take thomas???

hes a beast...i dont care...id take the best player and if we dont want him...trade him down


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

and toronto wont trade #1

if i heard right no one has ever traded #1


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I would rather trade than draft Brandon "flippin" Roy


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

dwood615 said:


> i say raps choose barnani
> bulls pick aldridge or thomas
> bobcats choose morrison cuz they have big men in okafor and may
> so we get either aldridge or thomas...whichever is picked by the bulls


If everyone says Bargnani goes to the Raps then that's good.

That means we will have our choice of Morrison or Thomas.

Bargnani
Aldridge
Gay

Charlottes says they really like Morrison, but they said the same last year about another player when they really loved Felton and he is who they wanted all along. Trust me, CHA will take Gay.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i dont want morrison though


we have to many small forwards and there is no way we can trade them all

maybe someone can convince me how morrison is a wise pick


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> One of Aldridge, Bargnani, Morrison or Thomas would have been fine with me. i'm just panicked now that our career sub .500 coach will get his way and draft ".


" sucks :curse: 

One of those four will probably  be available at the #4 pick, and Portland is more likely to not trade the #4 pick.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

dwood615 said:


> if i heard right no one has ever traded #1


You might have heard right, but someone didn't speak right if you did.

First overall picks get traded. Chris Webber and Penny got traded on draft day for one another, for example.

Ed O.


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

Chad Ford just posted his mock, he said today he bases this stuff of what NBA execs tell him, so he's got...

1 - Bargnani
2 - Thomas
3 - Morrison 
4 - Alridge
5 - Roy


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Lotto thread*



Goldmember said:


> God hates the Blazers.


Stern ain't God


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

U Reach I Teach said:


> Chad Ford just posted his mock, he said today he bases this stuff of what NBA execs tell him, so he's got...
> 
> 1 - Bargnani
> 2 - Thomas
> ...


I could _definitely_ live with that!

Ed O.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Unbelievable. I went to the Lottery Party the Blazers threw at City Sportsbar, and the room became deathly silent when they announed we had the 4th pick. I had to leave before Antonio started his awful spinning.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont know if i'm repeating stuff but morrison will probably be there at 4 and you guys can get him for less money and less pressure than if he were #1.


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

U Reach I Teach said:


> Chad Ford just posted his mock, he said today he bases this stuff of what NBA execs tell him, so he's got...
> 
> 1 - Bargnani
> 2 - Thomas
> ...



I would be thrilled if Aldridge fell to us. Actually, I think getting the #4 pick was good for us because it limits the possibility of us getting Morrison and increases the odds of us getting Gay...the player, that is.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

U Reach I Teach said:


> Chad Ford just posted his mock, he said today he bases this stuff of what NBA execs tell him, so he's got...
> 
> 1 - Bargnani
> 2 - Thomas
> ...


That would be just *FINE*. The Blazers' top two choices should be Bargnani and Aldridge anyway. If we get one of those two guys, we have done well.

It would have been sweet to get the Number 1, trade it and Miles to Toronto for the number 4 and Bosh.... oh well.

iWatas


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Rudy Gay ends up being the best player in this draft, so if he's there I think we take him.

Best case scenario for Portland:
1. Bargnani
2. Aldridge (He's a lock to go 1 or 2 IMO)
3. Thomas

This gives Portland the choice of Gay, Morrison, or trading down to any team who needs a swing man, and pick up Roy. 

Worst case scenario for Portland:
1. Aldridge
2. Morrison
3. Gay

- Thomas doesn't seem to fit in Portland, and he's a little too raw for me. 
- Bargnani could hold out and never come to Portland, we can't risk throwing away our pick.
- Roy at #4 is too high, and this is coming from a guy who likes him a lot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

U Reach I Teach said:


> Chad Ford just posted his mock, he said today he bases this stuff of what NBA execs tell him, so he's got...
> 
> 1 - Bargnani
> 2 - Thomas
> ...


I'd be very happy with that! But I wouldn't be surprise one of my top three players will be available and the Blazers don't take him!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

IF the two guys I like the least (Aldridge & Roy) are there at #4 for POR...I will not be too happy if POR takes one of them..


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Tyrus Thomas or Rudy Gay! If they get one of those two who cares where the Blazers pick, they'll be getting one of the two best players in the draft. 

1) Bargnani (lock)
2) Aldridge (probable)
3) Morrison (lock)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Tince said:


> I think Rudy Gay ends up being the best player in this draft, so if he's there I think we take him.
> 
> Best case scenario for Portland:
> 1. Bargnani
> ...


Why should Barg hold out if Toronto doesn't take him? I'd think we'd check that he'd be willing to come here at any rate.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I actually think CHA would opt for Rudy Gay over Morrison.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

My initial reaction to this was:

****

But, the server was too busy right when we were called.

However, this is probably one of the better years to end up with the 4th pick seeing as how there's really not one, two or even three players that are clearly better than the next few. 

At least it guarantees that we'll be able to get either Morrison, Bargnani, Aldridge or Thomas. Even throw in Gay and Roy for some fans.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Why should Barg hold out if Toronto doesn't take him? I'd think we'd check that he'd be willing to come here at any rate.


 If he really did say he'd only play for Toronto, I wouldn't want him even he did change his mind after the Raptors passed on him. Statements like that don't gel with the team first atmosphere we need in Portland.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Chad Ford is an idiot. There is no way Aldridge goes past Chicago. I see it like this.
1. Bargini
2. Aldridge
3. Gay or Roy
4 Morrison
5. Gay or Roy


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

There's no way we draft Bargnani after he said he'd only play for the Raptors. If the Blazers got turned off when Gerald Green wouldn't workout with any other players, I think they'd get turned off when a player says he will only play for one team.

It's going to be Gay or Thomas here. And I'm fine with that.

A Telfair/Webster/Tyrus or Telfair/Webster/Gay core is exciting enough for me.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't see Bargnani as a #1 pick, despite how much he loves Toronto or vise versa. The guy is too raw and too much of a risk to take #1. 

I thin Aldridge is a lock as one of the 1st two picks. 

Thomas appears to be a real wildcard. He could go anywhere between 1-5. 

I'd be real surprised if Roy is taken before Gay, but that doesn't mean it won't happen.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

It would be pretty shocking Charlotte passed on Morrison. They've been said to be targeting him all along. I think Bargnini at 1 and Morrison at 3 are locks.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> There's no way we draft Bargnani after he said he'd only play for the Raptors. If the Blazers got turned off when Gerald Green wouldn't workout with any other players, I think they'd get turned off when a player says he will only play for one team.
> 
> It's going to be Gay or Thomas here. And I'm fine with that.
> 
> A Telfair/Webster/Tyrus or Telfair/Webster/Gay core is exciting enough for me.


 I agree with everything you said about Bargnani. I don't see Portland taking a major risk, especially when he doesn't fill a major need of ours. 

Thomas scares me, in a good and bad way, so I'd rather go with Gay.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Bargnini is a lock to Toronto. It's not a matter of opinion. They have hired his Italian coach and have been reported as offering Chris Bosh in order to trade up for him. Now they don't have to.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I really doubt that they'd be dumb enough to trade Chris Bosh in order to get such an unproven guy like Bargnani. No way that would have happened.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Time to look at past #4 picks:

2005: Chris Paul
2004: Shaun Livingston
2003: Chris Bosh
2002: Drew Gooden
2001: Eddy Curry
2000: Marcus Fizer
1999: Lamar Odom
1998: Antawn Jamison
1997: Antonio Daniels
1996: Stephon Marbury


1958: Pete Brennan

With the exception of Marcus Fizer, the #4 hasn't been all that bad. Gooden and Daniels aren't so hot either at that position, but the last few years have definitely been promising.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Blazed said:


> It would be pretty shocking Charlotte passed on Morrison. They've been said to be targeting him all along. I think Bargnini at 1 and Morrison at 3 are locks.


If so, then the Blazers will choose between Gay, Thomas, and Aldridge, as one of them will be available.

I think the next month will be very informative on these players. Strangely enough, I think this team needs someone who also is a leader and a passionate competitor (not just a great player/athlete/guy). A Morrison in an Aldridge body, if you will. 

It is not just the best player that matters. It is the player who can bring the best out of the other players, since we have a lot of unrealized potential.

iWatas


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I really doubt that they'd be dumb enough to trade Chris Bosh in order to get such an unproven guy like Bargnani. No way that would have happened.


I would think so too, but just goes to show how serious they are about getting Bargnini.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I really doubt that they'd be dumb enough to trade Chris Bosh in order to get such an unproven guy like Bargnani. No way that would have happened.


You are probably right. Still, this rumour was repeated by the CSMN guys as a sure thing FWIW.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

I know for sure that I am going to be sitting courtside when the Raptors come to town this season, so I can boo Bargnani as much as possible. Maybe I'll throw something at him, like a fagio or a cup of gelato.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> I actually think CHA would opt for Rudy Gay over Morrison.


I wouldn't be surprised by that ... I base that in part on Emeka Okafor being injured more often than not. But Morrison would be a great fit there too.

Patterson seems like a bad-luck charm. There was a blurb in Marentette's blog today about Sebastian Telfair beginning to train at home on Coney Island. Point being, HE WAS PRACTICALLY RIGHT THERE!! CONEY ISLAND ISN'T THAT FAR FROM SECAUCUS, NJ! SHOULD HAVE SENT HIM!

I will say these about the probable top picks:

Aldridge, Thomas, Gay: All good athletes (especially Thomas who's just freakish), but, IMHO, did not play enough years of college ball to warrant being called "experienced" players at the NCAA level. To me its up in the air as to how each individual will do. Out of the three I think the one with the best chance of channeling his rawness into refinement might be Thomas.

Then again, last year's No. 4 pick, Chris Paul, only put in two years of NCAA ball, and look where he ended up.

Morrison, Roy: Much more experienced at the NCAA level (Morrison 3 years, I believe Roy used up his eligibility) but for Portland's purposes, may not necessarily fit all of Portland's needs (Morrison does fill a need for scoring, and is by far the one player in this draft that has multiple offensive tools even though he needs to work on D). I really really really want Morrison, but would be happy with Roy if it came to that, he can do some of the same things.

I am not always big on potential and upside because those don't always pan out. I am big on experience, but then again experienced players don't always pan out either. It's such a crapshoot.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

The Bargnani/Toronto thing I think is being overdone

maybe at #5 he would have been a great pick, but not so much with the #1

remember that Bargnani made the comment about wanting to go to Toronto before the Raptors won lotto, is he really the best of the bunch where Toronto would take him first overall?

I know for sure that Collangelo won't pick a player just because his assistant GM has connections to this player. Just a guess, but I think Aldridge is still the pick unless one of the other SF's impress in workouts


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> The Blazers are either trading or taking Roy.


Then I hope they trade. Roy would definitely not please me at #4. I think he could be a solid player, but a Doug Christie sort of player. I'd like to aim for something more than that.

Assuming Barganani is off the board to Toronto, the worst case scenario to me is that Aldridge and Gay go next. A choice between Thomas and Morrison would be bad. However, I think Thomas and Morrison are slated to go higher than that, so that bodes well for Portland getting a player with an intriguing upside (most likely Gay) even if there are some serious worries.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

TRON said:


> The Bargnani/Toronto thing I think is being overdone
> 
> maybe at #5 he would have been a great pick, but not so much with the #1
> 
> ...


Is there a link where there is a direct quote by him saying he wants to play for and only for Toronto? I think it's all rumor and if Toronto picks someone else we'll know it is.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Time to look at past #4 picks:
> 
> 1958: Pete Brennan


I think it's a bit much to expect getting another Pete Brennan. Still, maybe we'll end up with a Chris Paul or Lamar Odom.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Tince said:


> I don't see Bargnani as a #1 pick, despite how much he loves Toronto or vise versa. The guy is too raw and too much of a risk to take #1.


What makes Bargnani rawer than a player coming out of college? The Euroleague has a lot of players just under the NBA level and overall is a very strong league. Bargnani has been playing well in that league, not just sitting the bench as an interesting project.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Time to look at past #4 picks:
> 
> ...
> 
> 1958: Pete Brennan


I'm sick of hearing about Pete Brennan.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

If you guys really want that first pick then you should trade Przybilla/4th pick for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> What makes Bargnani rawer than a player coming out of college? The Euroleague has a lot of players just under the NBA level and overall is a very strong league. Bargnani has been playing well in that league, not just sitting the bench as an interesting project.


If I said that Bargnani is rawer because he played in the Euroleague, I didn't mean to. I would also call Tyrus Thomas raw, and he plays in college, so it has little to do with what league they are in.

In the few clips I've seen, Bargnani looks far from a polished player (and those were highlight tapes). Players like Aldridge, Morrison, Gay, and even Roy have games that I can easily see translate into success in the NBA. Bargnani could be Dirk or Tskitishvili, and I'm not big on taking a risk like that, especially with the rumors that he's being selfish about where he plays.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Here's an updated mock draft, taking team needs into account.

DraftExpress.com


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

There is nothing SUBSTANTIATED where Bargnani has said "Toronto or bust." Sam Smith reported it in a recent column, and Chard Ford mentioned it in his ESPN chat today. That's it so far.

There's no guarantee that Bargnani will make it to Toronto. Likely? Yes. But nothing's for sure until workouts have completed and the teams at the top of the board start making some noise. Somehow, some way, someone will emerge. Maybe Bargnani has a bad workout ... who knows? We'll find out in a month.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Tince said:


> Here's an updated mock draft, taking team needs into account.
> 
> DraftExpress.com


Thanks for posting, but I wouldn't put much stock in it.. DraftExpress has Portland taking TWO guards and a power forward (#30)? I don't think so.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Who the **** is Pete Brennan? :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> *There is nothing SUBSTANTIATED where Bargnani has said "Toronto or bust." Sam Smith reported it in a recent column, and Chard Ford mentioned it in his ESPN chat today. That's it so far.*
> 
> There's no guarantee that Bargnani will make it to Toronto. Likely? Yes. But nothing's for sure until workouts have completed and the teams at the top of the board start making some noise. Somehow, some way, someone will emerge. Maybe Bargnani has a bad workout ... who knows? We'll find out in a month.


Then I certainly wouldn't keep from drafting him because of a rumor. Probably someone notice the Raptors hired that coach and jump to a conclusion.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> Who the **** is Pete Brennan? :curse:


I was wondering the same thing. Only thing I know is that's the same year I was born.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Apparently he was drafted to the Knicks that year at #4, played one season, and averaged 2.5 PPG. That is at least what I just gathered from some site.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Pete Brennan is _only_ the original Frank Stalone... Duh!

I bet this is the first time that Pete Brennan has ever graced BBB.net


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SUCKS! But lets not forget that luck was on our side last year. Hopefully that luck will be back again for the next lotto.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL as far as the Bargnani hold out debate goes, if Toronto doesn't select him at #1 he's not holding out. Unless you think he'd threaten to hold out in order to be their 2nd round pick. :biggrin:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Lotto thread*



Target said:


> Stern ain't God


Are YOU going to tell him?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Verro said:


> LOL as far as the Bargnani hold out debate goes, if Toronto doesn't select him at #1 he's not holding out. Unless you think he'd threaten to hold out in order to be their 2nd round pick. :biggrin:


Exactly, that is what I was saying.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sorry to be joining the party (sic) so late. Had to get some dinner, play with the kids, put 'em to bed, kiss the wife, and get back here to work (deadlines and such).

My initial reaction was one of multiple expletives and conspiracy theories. I mean, ****, isn't just our fate to get the absolute worst out of every single situation? ****, ****, ****, ****... ****!!!

Then I started thinking about it:

Okay, so Toronto wants Bargnani in a bad way. They even went out and hired his former coach to ease his transition into the NBA. I didn't think Bargnani was so much higher on the Blazers list of prospects than any of the other solid players projected to be at the top of the draft that taking him out of the picture would really matter all that much. So scratch him off, and scratch the Raptors' #1 pick off, and the picture looks like this:

#1 - Chicago
#2 - Charlotte
#3 - Portland

With all these players available at the time Chicago picks:

Aldridge
Gay
Morrison
Roy
Thomas

Seems like Chicago would pick either Aldridge or Thomas, and then Charlotte would pick either Morrison or Thomas. One of those three players will be available when the Blazers pick at #4:

Aldridge/Thomas/Morrison
Gay
Roy

IMO, any one of those players has the potential to be a 20-10 player in the NBA.

So, despite falling to #4, I think the Blazers will come out of the draft with a very, very good player... maybe even the player they want the most (but of course they will spin their pick no matter who they pick).

Forget drafting to meet needs... who is the BEST PLAYER in that group?

PBF


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> <snip>
> 
> So, despite falling to #4, I think the Blazers will come out of the draft with a very, very good player... maybe even the player they want the most (but of course they will spin their pick no matter who they pick).
> 
> ...


I completely agree! Especially with taking the BPA. Just pick the best player that is left of those still on the board, don't pick one over the other because yoiu need one position more than the other, pick the best player.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

For the love of GOD (err Stern) - PUUHHLEEZZ!! STOP with the Toronto/Bargnani talk!!!! It's not happening folks!

It's a fallacy created by a few Chad freaking Ford comments, his fanboys (with no brains) delusionally spinning what was said and a few comments by Bargnani. NBA teams would be VERY smart to start hiring coaches from the Euro leauge. It's the best collection of basketball talent (coaches, GM's, players) in the world not from the NBA. Which says one thing to me, Toronto is smart for hiring from the Euro leauge. I appluad Colangelo, who was one of the first to hire from the Euro leauges with his employing Phoniex's current head coach as an assistant some years back. I do not see how this has anything (not delusional anyway) to do with Bargnani. 

The Raptors WILL select; Morrison, or, Aldridge. Anyone notice how Colangelo was asked about something such as "Well, you have a nice group to choose from, blah blah player is experienced, so and so is strong"..etc and his first and only comment was about Morrison. I paraphrase: "I got the chance to see Morrison several times, once he was on fire and dropped 45" then he went quiet for a second and Dan Patrick asked the next question. Sure seems like Morrison fits in well and I recall hearing Toronto had an interest in Morrison after March Madness. 

Bottom line, people, is don't be delusional. We have meds for that. :clown: :cheers:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

barfo said:


> We wouldn't have to trade dixon, we could just take him out behind the barn and shoot him.


Would much rather do that to Miles.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> There is nothing SUBSTANTIATED where Bargnani has said "Toronto or bust." Sam Smith reported it in a recent column, and Chard Ford mentioned it in his ESPN chat today. That's it so far.
> 
> There's no guarantee that Bargnani will make it to Toronto. Likely? Yes. But nothing's for sure until workouts have completed and the teams at the top of the board start making some noise. Somehow, some way, someone will emerge. Maybe Bargnani has a bad workout ... who knows? We'll find out in a month.


John Nash mentioned something about the Bargnani rumor on CSMN, so I think there actually could be something to it..

Otherwise I don't know why Nash would bring it up.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

now lets move miles please


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

RoseCity said:


> Bottom line, people, is don't be delusional. We have meds for that. :clown: :cheers:


People are being delusional because Toronto hired the coach of a team that just happened to also be the team of the player they are rumored to be in love with? Intriguement.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I am with PBF and others. I was sitting there with my tiger's eye (the stone, not an actual eye) in one hand, stroking my Chinese good luck kitty with the other, with Rudy in the flower pot on the table next to me, Rosalind on the couch, Orlando on the coffee table, Margot under the table ... how many good luck charms does it take? I saw the Blazers logo on the card a second before the #4 pick was announced and Patterson looked like he'd just swallowed an underripe lemon. 
But ... this is not a draft where there is clearly one or two franchise players. There are a lot of potentially good players. Portland needs to find the best player for their team. Don't forget that there will be not only workouts but extensive interviews.
And when you think of it, our last few drafts have been pretty good. Telfair, Webster, Jack all are talented and hard working. We certainly have no duds and no head cases among the three. 
I doubt the lotto is "fixed". I mean, why Toronto, a Canadian team for heaven's sake, in that case, instead of Chicago or New Orleans, which get a lot more attention? Why would Milwaukee twice get the #1 pick in recent years or the Cavs (rather than, say, Knicks or Bulls) win the LeBron Lottery? 
And Patterson did not say anything dumb IMO. What was he supposed to say? We're a bit disappointed not to get #1 but we will get a good player? How eloquent can a person be under those circumstances?

But of course if the Blazers had drafted Chris Paul they'd get the #1 pick. :angel:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

RoseCity said:


> For the love of GOD (err Stern) - PUUHHLEEZZ!! STOP with the Toronto/Bargnani talk!!!! It's not happening folks!
> 
> It's a fallacy created by a few Chad freaking Ford comments, his fanboys (with no brains) delusionally spinning what was said and a few comments by Bargnani. NBA teams would be VERY smart to start hiring coaches from the Euro leauge. It's the best collection of basketball talent (coaches, GM's, players) in the world not from the NBA. Which says one thing to me, Toronto is smart for hiring from the Euro leauge. I appluad Colangelo, who was one of the first to hire from the Euro leauges with his employing Phoniex's current head coach as an assistant some years back. I do not see how this has anything (not delusional anyway) to do with Bargnani.
> 
> ...


I think calling people delusional for putting 2 and 2 together and coming up with 4 is probably not the best approach here, RoseCity. I see more evidence of the Raptors' interest in Bargnani (and his interest in the Raptors) from what the Raptors have done and what Chad Ford, Sam Smith, and John Nash have discussed than I see of a Raptors/Morrison or a Raptors/Aldridge match from what you've given here. Time will tell, for better or worse, and it doesn't seem like your opinion on this point is any more informed than anyone else's. One thing I've learned about this forum over the short time I've been here is that name-calling can and does come back to bite you in the butt.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

crandc said:


> And when you think of it, our last few drafts have been pretty good. Telfair, Webster, Jack all are talented and hard working. We certainly have no duds and no head cases among the three.


Don't forget Travis and Viktor. Yeah, Sergei didn't pan out for us, but some of that probably had to do with us having so many other guards vying for PT. He may still develop into the player we wish he was while he was here.

All I know is the Blazers better not trade that pick for an overrated role-player or some former star on the decline. If they don't get the 2006-2007 Rookie of the Year with that #4 pick, the player that claims that title had better have been taken with the #1, #2, or #3 pick. Anyone else claiming that title means the Blazers didn't get the job done.

PBF


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Don't forget Travis and Viktor. Yeah, Sergei didn't pan out for us, but some of that probably had to do with us having so many other guards vying for PT. He may still develop into the player we wish he was while he was here.
> 
> PBF


Viktor for sure. Wasn't Travis the last Whitsitt pick? I am going by present management.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

RoseCity said:


> For the love of GOD (err Stern) - PUUHHLEEZZ!! STOP with the Toronto/Bargnani talk!!!! It's not happening folks!
> 
> It's a fallacy created by a few Chad freaking Ford comments, his fanboys (with no brains) delusionally spinning what was said and a few comments by Bargnani.



from here



> Colangelo, meanwhile, sounded like he was ready to go in a different direction during a post-lottery conference call with reporters. Many think that No. 1 is too high to draft lanky Bennetton Treviso forward Andrea Bargnani, but Colangelo didn't sound scared off, saying, "Yes, I have got to say that Bargnani is someone we would consider with that pick." He even went as far as to say that he's pursuing a package deal for Bargnani's GM in Italy, Maurizio Gherardini, saying "We are in the process of discussing the possibility of Maurizio coming to Toronto . . .


I'm not saying that Toronto WILL choose Bargnani, but you can't say that they won't.


----------

